# Specific Carb Diet - Question



## Alyssa621 (Mar 14, 2010)

I have Crohn's and IBS. The Crohn's is mild and inactive, and I'm not sure IBS alone is what's causing my current symptoms (which is, to put it mildly, the worst bloating in the history of mankind...I've had times where my stomach felt so full of air I literally had trouble swallowing...and it happens *every* *single* *day*, every time I eat, no matter what I eat). I'm at a complete loss so I thought I would try the specific carbohydrate diet.My problem is one of vanity. I don't want or need to gain weight. I started exercising a lot a few months ago, and I have worked really hard to get my figure to where it is. But my diet before SCD was much lower in calories. In many ways, I think my diet is even healthier now than it was (though it certainly wasn't bad before). It forced me to cut out a few key things which might have been bad for weight loss anyway: gum, those sugar-free Icebreakers candies (I ate them by the dozen), diet sodas/drinks, sugar substitutes, all processed foods (though I didn't eat that many, mostly just in the form of lunchmeat and veggie burgers), and to be honest, the dozen or so simethicone chewables and half dozen Gaviscon acid reducing tablets I was taking per day. But I find myself pigging out on these delicious blueberry almond flour muffins I made, dried fruit, etc. I'm going from a diet that was very low fat and low calorie (1100-1400 calories per day...I should maybe mention I'm a 4'11.5" female







) to one very high in fat due to all the nuts and cheese and oil this diet involves (probably 1500-1900 calories per day at this point). Is anyone else in my situation? What has been your experience with SCD? Did you gain weight? If not, how did you avoid it? I mean, these muffins are so gooooood!!!Thanks for hearing me out







I know my health is more important than maintaining my athletic body fat percentage, but I want to enjoy the hard work I put into my physique a little longer!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Alyssa I do not know alot about the SCD but here is some info on preventing gas & bloating. http://www.endowsec.com/pated/edtgs12.htm Scroll down to see a chart with food lists and meal plans for prevention.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You may need to watch portion control if you end up eating more calories. Measure out the right amount for the number of calories you need to consume.Can you eat any vegetables on the SCD diet? Filling up on some veggies before you eat the nuts or cheese parts of the diet may help limit the amount of those you eat.Off to check.http://www.scdiet.org/1about/scdwhatis.html seems to have plenty of fruits and veggies you can eat. You might make a brothy soup with a a lot of the safe veggies in it for snacking or to start a meal. Make a big batch of low fat soup with a lot of broth and things like the cabbage and celery and other low calorie veggies and freeze it in single serving portions. Eat a cup or so of the soup before the meal or snack and that may keep you from eating more cheese or other high fat food than you want at one sitting.


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

Alyssa621, Welcome to the forum!I tried SCD for a while. Unfortunatly my body did not like the yogurt. I had much better success on the Candida diet. It is similar to SCD but without the fruit and dairy. I dropped 30 lbs of fat in 3 months and my Colitis went into remission. Here is the diet I followed. http://www.healingnaturallybybee.com/ After I followed the Candida diet then I slowly transitioned into SCD.Make sure you are eating plenty of veggies. Too much fruit is not good. 2 serving of fruit is plenty, any more is just too much sugar. Dried fruit has a lot of sugar and I would recommend staying away from it until you have your Crohns under control.I hope this helps. Good luck!Pat


----------



## Alyssa621 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thank you for your responses! I will make more vegetable soups. It's hard to watch portion control with foods you really like though, that's why I stopped eating nuts and dried fruit...I could also find ways of using veggies to "bulk up" my almond breads. Adding shredded zucchini and carrots might help.Thanks again!


----------

